# Activar y desactivar un scr



## taitatayo (Sep 4, 2014)

Saludos cordiales estimados foreros, necesito la colaboración del diseño de un circuito para ACTIVAR y DESACTIVAR un SCR.
Las características son las siguientes:
La señal de ingreso se activa por medio de una llamada telefónica al celular en modo vibración, el cual activará el SCR que a su vez activara un relé de 6 voltios. He conseguido activar, pero necesito desactivarlo con otra llamada....Adjunto un diseño parecido que lo encontré en la red.
http://sensorfotocelular.jimdo.com/
Por el tiempo dedicado a la pregunta, se les AGRADECE de antemano. ...


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 4, 2014)

La unica forma de desactivarlo es reduciendo la corriente que pasa por el, esto se hace poniendo en corto Anodo y Catodo, ademas un esquema NUNCA esta de mas, chauuuu


----------



## AVILA (Sep 4, 2014)

saludos al foro, ocupar un SCR con corriente continua hace que se quede en estado de conducción (enclavado), no entiendo cual el el propósito de esto, pero puedes adaptar un sistema de tiempo para abrir la conducción del SCR en "x" tiempo, otra idea si asi lo requieres es que uses un flip-flop para activar el rele con la llamada y desactivarlo con otra.


----------



## taitatayo (Sep 4, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> La unica forma de desactivarlo es reduciendo la corriente que pasa por el, esto se hace poniendo en corto Anodo y Catodo, ademas un esquema NUNCA esta de mas, chauuuu



Saludos Sergio gracias por tu tiempo...de hecho adjunte una imágen, en si lo que necesito es desactivar el SCR con una segunda llamada el teléfono.





AVILA dijo:


> saludos al foro, ocupar un SCR con corriente continua hace que se quede en estado de conducción (enclavado), no entiendo cual el el propósito de esto, pero puedes adaptar un sistema de tiempo para abrir la conducción del SCR en "x" tiempo, otra idea si asi lo requieres es que uses un flip-flop para activar el rele con la llamada y desactivarlo con otra.



Saludos AVILA, tu propuesta del flip flop es interesante, voy a realizarlo....si de pronto me facilitaras un diagrama (flip flop, scr, y relé )seria una ayuda.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 4, 2014)

lo complicado es discriminar la llamda que lo activa y la que lo desactiva, mas bien seria un tono para encender y otro para apagar, asi seria mas facil


----------



## AVILA (Sep 5, 2014)

saludos al foro, no se que tipo de censor piensas utilizar para detectar la vibración del celular o piensas sacarle unos cables para conectar tu circuito, de todas formas te envío una imagen de un flip-flop que puedes utilizar, saludos a todos.


----------



## Suso71 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola a todos. Probando el funcionamiento de un SCR (BT152 800R) para encender un LED, no se queda enclavado. Al presionar el pulsador, el LED se enciende, pero al soltarlo se apaga. Usé una resistencia de 270 Ohm y de 1K para el pulsador, y de 1K y de 450 Ohm para el LED, todo con 12V. ¿Por qué no se queda enclavado el circuito?

Gracias por sus respuestas y perdón de antemano si ya fue respondido algo similar en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (Feb 1, 2015)

sube una imagen o algo para saber como lo estas conectando? puede que lo estes conectando mal o se daño el scr


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2015)

1) Error de armado
2) Alimentado con CA
3) Corriente del LED inferior a la de mantenimiento del SCR


¿ Esquema ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2015)

La fuente de alimentación es de alterna no ?


----------



## Suso71 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gracias por responder tan rápido. En lo que subo el esquema les comento:
-12V DC
-de positivo a resistencia de 270 ohm, luego a pulsador y este al gate.
-de positivo al LED (verde difuso), luego a resistencia de 450 Ohm y ésta al ánodo del SCR
-cátodo del SCR a GND


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2015)

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?

Sube el diagrama !


----------



## Suso71 (Feb 1, 2015)

Aquí está el esquema...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2015)

Probá de achicar la de 450 a 330 Ohms , para aumentar algo la corriente


----------



## Suso71 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS por tus respuestas. Probé a poner otro LED en paralelo y ahora si se queda enclavado. En el datasheet de este SCR pone que su Ih es de 15 mA tipica y 60 mA max. Creí que con sólo un LED quedaría enclavado poniéndole la mínima resistencia que lleva a 12V sin quemarlo. Con dos LEDs ya me funciona.

Gracias a todos por sus rápidas respuestas. Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2015)

Hola a todos , haora para si desligar ese SCR basta conectar su catodo  por meo de una chave tipo boton "NC" (normalmente cerriado)a lo retorno o tierra,  o entonses se preferir conectar en paralelo con ese SCR una chave tipo boton "NA" (normalmente abierto) , presionando ese buton lo SCR es desligado .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

